# Hot Water Heaters Installed Below Sinks - Commercial Bathrooms



## indyarchyguy (Apr 22, 2020)

Good day everyone...I hope all are doing well and staying safe.

I have a facility manager that has indicated to me the local AHJ has been hitting multiples of their buildings around the city and requiring them to make changes. Specifically, in all break room kitchen, or bathrooms, that all electric hot water heaters must be connected to GFCI outlets and have automatic shut off valves. I asked if there were any code cites provided, and there were not. 

We are on the NFPA 70-2008 w/ amendments
2006 IPC w/ amendments

Yes, we are behind with our codes once again.

Upon review, I am assuming they are citing the kitchens based on 210.8 (B) (2) for the GFCI. Bathrooms....well, I am a bit confused on that other than 210.8 (B) (5)...just seeing if those of you would agree.

The automatic shut off valve...I am having a bit of a head-scratcher...I am not seeing anything requiring "automatic" shut off valves. Usually, those would be tied to some type of leak detection...unless I am just totally missing something.

I appreciate the help....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd verify this but I think the NEC requires GFCI protection for 15 and 20 amp circuits. 

Is this a on-demand water heater requiring more amperage? Is it a plug and cord set-up?


----------



## ICE (Apr 22, 2020)

This is present day California code:
_210.8(B) Other Than Dwelling Units. All single-phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less, 50 amperes or less and three- phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less, 100 amperes or less installed in the following locations shall have ground- fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel. 

(1) Bathrooms 
(2) Kitchens 
(3) Rooftops _


----------



## Mark K (Apr 22, 2020)

If the inspector did not provide  code reference and a good faith effort fails to identify a requirement the Building official should be asked to provide a reference.  If the current code addresses the issue you should identify when the hot water heater was provided and what the code in effect at that time required.  If the work was code compliant when installed you should ask why they must comply with the current code.

Could we have a rogue AHJ?  If so I say down with autocrats.


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2020)

Which state is this in???


----------



## jar546 (Apr 23, 2020)

NEC 210.8(B)(5) for other than dwelling units.  Includes the 2008 NEC.

The big question is what is he inspecting that this is being applied for electrical?  A new installation?


----------



## north star (Apr 23, 2020)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

Did the Inspector also inspect the "cold water heaters" ?
I thought that there were just water heaters...

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------

